# avere voce in capitolo



## gonzalo attenborough

Non ho piu voce in capitolo. No ser mas la voz cantante/no tener mas peso? Se les ocurre algo mas preciso? 

Muchas Gracias


----------



## rocamadour

gonzalo attenborough said:


> Non ho piu voce in capitolo. No ser mas la voz cantante/no tener mas peso? Se les ocurre algo mas preciso?
> 
> Muchas Gracias


 
Avere voce in capitolo = tener importancia/autoridad


----------



## gonzalo attenborough

Perfecto rocamadour, muchas gracias


----------



## yaya.mx

Sería algo parecido a "no tener vela en un entierro"? O no precisamente?...


----------



## gonzalo attenborough

Quien te dio vela en este entierro, modestamente, lo pondria como "fate gli affari tuoi".


----------



## yaya.mx

No, no así, más bien, traduciendo tu frase original: "ya no tengo vela en este entierro".


----------



## gonzalo attenborough

Asi como me la presentas vos, nunca la escuche, pero puedo imaginarme el escenario, ...y si es una buena posibilidad, pensa que la idea es no tener mas peso/autoridad.


----------



## yaya.mx

En verdad con ese "ya no" yo tampoco la había oído nunca, jajaja, era una traducción literal, pero "yo no tengo vela en este entierro" sí la he oído...
A lo mejor en algunos contextos sí medio queda y en otros menos..
Se me acaba de ocurrir "no tener ni voz ni voto" tal vez es más cercano, no??


----------



## gonzalo attenborough

Ahí ya me va gustando mas. Grande yaya.mx


----------



## 0scar

Significa no gozar de influencia y/o autoridad o como diriamos en el barrio _ni pinchar ni cortar

_ *ni pinchar** ni cortar *algo o alguien. * 1.     * loc. verb. coloq. Tener poco valimiento o influjo en un asunto.


----------



## traduttrice

Coincido con yaya. Significa, sin dudas, "_*no tener ni voz ni voto*_".


----------



## llenyador

Por aquí decimos también "ser el último mono".


----------



## 0scar

llenyador said:


> Por aquí decimos también "ser el último mono".



Eso suena a _"ser el último orejón del tarro"   _pero creo que no es exactamente  lo_ mismo que no tener ni voz ni voto o ni pinchar ni cortar _


----------



## traduttrice

0scar said:


> Eso suena a _"ser el último orejón del tarro"  _pero creo que no es exactamente lo_ mismo que no tener ni voz ni voto o ni pinchar ni cortar _


Exactamente! Gonzalo, poné tranquilo "no tener ni voz ni voto".


----------



## licinio

De paso, el "capitolo" de este modismo es el cabildo (y no el capítulo que se dice de la misma manera en italiano), o sea lo que la RAE define como "cuerpo o comunidad de eclesiásticos capitulares de una iglesia catedral o colegial".
El significado se refiere entonces en su origen a "no tener derecho de hablar durante esta reunión" (por ej. por ser un novato o ser extraño al asunto, etc.).


----------



## rocamadour

licinio said:


> De paso, el "capitolo" de este modismo es el cabildo (y no el capítulo que se dice de la misma manera en italiano), o sea lo que la RAE define como "cuerpo o comunidad de eclesiásticos capitulares de una iglesia catedral o colegial".
> El significado se refiere entonces en su origen a "no tener derecho de hablar durante esta reunión" (por ej. por ser un novato o ser extraño al asunto, etc.).


 
Perfecto!


----------



## xeneize

_Tener voce in capitolo_ también sería _tener banca_, en Argentina.


----------



## ghorichan

Salve! Qualcuno saprebbe dirmi se esiste un'espressione in spagnolo che corrisponda all'espressione italiana "avere voce in capitolo"? Come potrei dire in spagnolo "tu in questa materia non hai voce in capitolo".


----------



## 0scar

Tú no tienes ni voz ni voto, tú no pinchas ni cortas.


----------



## Neuromante

0scar said:


> Tú no tienes ni voz ni voto, tú ni pinchas ni cortas.


----------



## Tomby

"_Nadie te ha dado vela en este entierro_" = decirle a alguien que nadie ha pedido su opinión sobre cierto tema (uno de los significados).


----------



## 0scar

*ni**.*
(Del lat. _nec_).

*1. *conj. copulat. U. para coordinar de manera aditiva vocablos o frases que denotan negación, precedida o seguida de otra u otras igualmente negativas. _No come ni duerme; No pincha ni corta_
 (DRAE)


----------



## Neuromante

El problema es que en este contexto *NO* funciona "No... ni" Además: Se trata de una expresión, de una frase hecha que está fijada en el uso del idioma, y es "ni pincha ni corta"


Y mil veces ha quedado demostrado que el DRAE y los diccionarios en general no son el máximo de la precisión O si no ¿por que se pide siempre el contexto?


----------



## 0scar

Ni= y no  (conjunción copulativa, DRAE)

Tú en esta materia _no_ pinchas _y no_ (ni) cortas. 
Tú en esta materia _y no_ pinchas _y no_ cortas.


----------



## ghorichan

¡Gracias por la ayuda! Son todas expresiones que nunca he oído antes: esa de "no tienes velas en este entierro" me encanta


----------



## ghorichan

"Tú aquí no pintas nada" también sería algo parecido, ¿no?


----------



## Tomby

ghorichan said:


> "Tú aquí no pintas nada" también sería algo parecido, ¿no?


Più o meno.

P.S. "no tienes velas en este entierro" me encanta. 
Ricorda: "_Nadie te ha dado vela en este entierro_"


----------



## Angel.Aura

E per usare un'affermazione anzi che una negazione?
Ad esempio: "In questa materia sei l'unico che ha voce in capitolo"
Si può usare sempre la medesima formula?


----------



## Antpax

Angel.Aura said:


> E per usare un'affermazione anzi che una negazione?
> Ad esempio: "In questa materia sei l'unico che ha voce in capitolo"
> Si può usare sempre la medesima formula?



Hola:

Me temo que no. Las que se han apuntado son para frases negativas y no son muy agradables.

En afirmativo, lo único que se me ocurre ahora mismo es "en este tema tú opinión *es la que vale*/tu opinión *es la que cuenta*" o algo menos literal "tú eres el que manda", "tú eres el que sabe".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Angel.Aura

Hola Ant,

de hecho, ¡me lo temía!


----------



## 0scar

Tener voz y voto se podría usar para afirmar.
_En esta materia eres el único que puede tener voz y voto/el único que sabe de que está hablando/eres la palabra autorizada._


----------



## Angel.Aura

Muchísimas gracias, 0scar


----------



## chlapec

Yo creo que podríamos decir: "en este tema eres la única voz acreditada".


----------

